# Welcome To Lego Land



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2020)

*Lego Volcano Eruption  *(Animation)

_In a Brick Valley a volcano is going to erupt after being calm for many years. Valley Town is located very near the volcano and now an entire town has to be evacuated. Not everyone are willing to leave. _


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2020)

*Lego Train Disaster  *(Animation)

_New Lego City Express train is fast. Hundreds of City citizens use it daily. The train is safe and reliable... ...but it needs only one idiot Lego guy to cause a horrible disaster. 





_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2020)

*How LEGO Bricks Are Made*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

Cute thread. They have Legos for girls too. Wish we'd had those as kids.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2020)

_Lego of my Pizza!




_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2020)

Lego Christmas Tree


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 10, 2020)

Lego Christmas​


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2020)

*Lego, Beethoven...*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2021)

_LEGO Batman and Robin Valentine's Day_​


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2021)

My new Lego Snow Shovel!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2021)

We finally know how the built the Pyramids!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 7, 2021)

When Lego Land opened, I bet people were lined up for blocks.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> When Lego Land opened, I bet people were lined up for blocks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2021)

Courtesy of Pappy!


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2021)

Courtesy of PamfromTx


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 21, 2021)

Stepping on LEGOs never felt so good.​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 21, 2021)

what a neat thread...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2021)

Don't Lego........


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2022)

Play!....Me & Tommy want you to Play........!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 16, 2022)

LEGOLAND Windsor Resort Goes to the Car Wash!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 23, 2022)

LEGO Neighborhood Barber Shop MOC - Take A Tour!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2022)

_Lego Train Crash





_


----------

